# Para quem mudou de username



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Agora já passou o tempo ...


----------



## Луиc (Oct 4, 2007)

Arpels said:


> ComCaneco=Луиc:?


:yes:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:uh: bem mais pratico, os alfabetos Cirilico e Gregos são lindos...


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

Mudou o smilie de piscar o olho!! É grande o choque!! :lol:

Mas houve no forum um período de mudança de nicks, foi?


----------



## pedrodepinto (Nov 11, 2006)

Foi isso mesmo :yes:, em Dezembro...


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Mas que raio é isto? :? :? :?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Não cliquem nos links


----------



## MarcoSousa (Mar 19, 2006)

O que é que acontece se clicarmos nos links? Barra o fruto proibido é o mais apetecido


----------



## rpc08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Virús, coisas impróprias...o que é?

Edit: o tipo já foi banido, portanto boa coisa não deve ser...


----------



## fernao (May 14, 2006)

0523jk said:


> 北京世创万达经贸有限公司始创于一九九二年，*楼梯*公司占地二万五千平方米， 生产车间占地一万平方米，是集科、工、贸于一体的实木制品专业化生产经营公司。北京世创万达经贸有限公司在生产经营地板、家俱等实木制品十年的基础上， 成功开发引进了欧洲具有先进生产工艺的西班牙数码实木楼梯，*楼梯*国内注册商标“世创雅居”。并接受西班牙Frank .Xie. Wei先生的指导，专业生产制造、安装各式楼梯梯柱。世创雅居实木楼梯的原材料选择，是完全通过外贸渠


e' o Portugues de MACAU! voltou!!! :banana::banana::banana:

so' que tem um teclado novo que so' tem caracteres chineses... logo eu traduzo para voces...


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

Pelo babelfish percebi que Pequim criou dez mil não sei quê (?) :lol:


----------



## MAD_MAX (Nov 25, 2007)

ola


agradecia que mudassem o meu nick antigo MAD_MAX 2 para o meu novo mad-max , é que perdi a pass do primeiro e reparei que tinha para aqui uma pass dum outro nick dum registo que fiz muito antes do meu segundo registo


----------



## Coloane (Jul 17, 2008)

fernao said:


> e' o Portugues de MACAU! voltou!!! :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> so' que tem um teclado novo que so' tem caracteres chineses... logo eu traduzo para voces...


Não se precisa de preocupar, porque eu ainda sei escrever na língua de Camões. Problemas de saúde afectaram a minha presença aqui nso últimos tempos, mas estou de volta para bem da critica nacional.


----------



## fernao (May 14, 2006)

Coloane said:


> Não se precisa de preocupar, porque eu ainda sei escrever na língua de Camões. Problemas de saúde afectaram a minha presença aqui nso últimos tempos, mas estou de volta para bem da critica nacional.


:banana::banana::banana:

Espero que a saude esteja totalmente recuperada! :cheers:


----------



## Coloane (Jul 17, 2008)

Recuperado. Estou sim muito obrigado. Você se algum dia chegar à minha idade vai compreender que o ser humano é frágil, mas não tão frágil quanto possa aparentar...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Claro.. a mente é menos frágil


----------



## José Alberto (Dec 27, 2005)

Por acaso queria mudar o nick.... já nem sequer uso o 2004 mas sim o X :lol:


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

Ra ra ra ra ra... :lol::lol:

Agora é que a terra vai tremer :lol:


----------



## Coloane (Jul 17, 2008)

O que é feito do meu amigo contestatário Tekno_Lx (ou Miguel de Vasconcelos), o ilustre Prof Godin (a pessoa mais credivel deste espaço), do "benfiquista" Pelha, do "Major Alvega" CS-(Á)TOA, do "Mr F1" Lss911, do Fern, do Daniel (o outro não o do Porto)??? Aonde pára a velha guarda???


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Eles andem aí


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Tás com azar...pelos vistos nem uma época vai haver...


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Wolf2009 said:


> mudei de wolf2008 para wolf2009.


Já estás desatualizado há muito tempo Wolf.


----------



## mourarq (Mar 13, 2008)

ERVATUGA said:


> Já estás desatualizado há muito tempo Wolf.


^^ :? Porquê este post? 

Ervatuga, já faz dois ou três anos que não é possível mudar o username e o wolf já nem cá aparece deste Outubro


----------



## O Herético (Oct 10, 2013)

Como é que faço para mudar o meu username?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Nada... não é possível


----------



## luisribeiro (Dec 29, 2009)

O Herético said:


> Como é que faço para mudar o meu username?


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Scofieldd (Jul 29, 2013)

Barragon said:


> Nada... não é possível


então porque existe este thread????


eu também pretendia mudar de identidade


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

O Herético said:


> Como é que faço para mudar o meu username?





luisribeiro said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:
> 
> :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


:hahaha:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Scofieldd said:


> então porque existe este thread????
> 
> 
> eu também pretendia mudar de identidade


Mais alguns meses e já poderás mudar de nick


----------



## J:)R (Feb 28, 2014)

Até agora tive vários usernames: JoãoR, João Reis, O Herético, jsmr, e o JR.
Nunca os utilizei ao mesmo tempo!

João Reis.
Motivo: Durante as mudanças perdi os dados da conta do JoãoR.

O Herético. 
Motivo: Criado depois de ter sido insultado por um dos utilizadores forum e apagado os dados do João Reis.

JSMR. 
Motivo: Surgiu depois de não me terem deixado mudar o username.

JR. 
Foi criado recentemente.
O local onde trabalho foi remodelado e perdi o postit onde tinha anotado os dados do jsmr.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Mas JR, se perdes os dados podes pedir que te enviem um novo password para o teu email.


----------



## toniho (Sep 11, 2010)

Eu consultava era um médico, que parece ter graves problemas de memória.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

^^:lol:

Pensar que nos leva com tangas dessas não lhe abona muito.


----------



## J:)R (Feb 28, 2014)

Existe um adjectivo para as pessoa que não acreditam na verdade: Ignorantes!


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Eu chamava mais de desconfiados!


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

O que diz o título do tópico é verdade? É possivel mudar de username?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Já não é


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

^^
Muda o titulo para:
"*Para quem julga que pode mudar o username: NÃO PODE!*"
Mete um cadeado e prontos!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

claudiopaçoscoelho said:


> O que diz o título do tópico é verdade? É possivel mudar de username?


Se tu casas com o Jan pode ser


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

...não faz o meu género...


----------



## Tchokan (Apr 22, 2011)

lmpanp said:


> ^^
> Muda o titulo para:
> "*Para quem julga que pode mudar o username: NÃO PODE!*"
> Mete um cadeado e prontos!


Aí está! :yes:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Boa ideia lmpamp :yes:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Fechado.


----------

